# Netbeans 6.9



## minimike (Sep 21, 2010)

Hi

I am new with FreeBSD. Will comes Netbeans 6.9.1 to FreeBSD 8.1? I'm working with Liferay and the Netbeans Portal Pack Plugins for the new Liferay 6.xx needs Netbeens 6.9.1.

kind regards
Darko Hojnik


----------



## lyuts (Sep 21, 2010)

I think that it should come. Looks like *gahr* is working on netbeans ports. I guess it is a matter of time.


----------



## AndyUKG (Sep 21, 2010)

You seem to be able to download a platform independent version from Sun:

http://netbeans.org/downloads/

If you really need it now, rather than waiting for a ports version...


----------



## lyuts (Sep 21, 2010)

The platform independent version that he can get is just a zip archive with sources. In order to get it working he will need to port it. The same is done by port maintainer.


----------



## AndyUKG (Sep 22, 2010)

lyuts said:
			
		

> The platform independent version that he can get is just a zip archive with sources. In order to get it working he will need to port it. The same is done by port maintainer.



He doesnt need to "port" it, he just needs to follow the instructions from the netbeans site:


After the download of the platform-independent ZIP file completes, extract it to any folder on your system.
Run the executable file located in the netbeans/bin directory.
Accept the License Agreement. The NetBeans IDE starts.
Note: If a compatible JDK installation cannot be found, you might need to manually add a path to the JDK installation directory by doing the following:
Open the netbeans.conf file located in the netbeans/etc directory in a text editor.
Enter the location of a compatible JDK installation for the netbeans_jdkhome option. The default location in Windows is C:\Program Files\Java\jdk1.6.0.
Save the netbeans.conf file and run the executable file in the netbeans/bin directory.


----------



## lyuts (Sep 22, 2010)

AndyUKG, you are right. I was not attentive.


----------



## sramaswamy (Oct 20, 2010)

Hi minimike,

Netbeans 6.9.1 is in the ports now! It hit the ports couple of days ago.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Oct 20, 2010)

java/netbeans -> 6.9.1
java/netbeans-devel -> 6.5


----------



## mgp (Oct 21, 2010)

The reason why the new netbeans port came so late is because mister gahr is apparently really busy ... he maintains about 124 ports. I also needed the new version of netbeans so I asked him if is updating the port soon and he said it might take weeks and he let me send him a patch ... so I did and he managed to review it pretty soon. Now I need the devel version (7.0) and I'm about to ask him if we can do that again ... so expect a possible update of java/netbeans-devel


----------



## eric81 (Oct 21, 2010)

There is a bug in the diablo-jdk with SplashScreen, see

http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/query-pr.cgi?pr=java/119654

If NetBeans doesn't start use a shell script like this:


```
#!/bin/sh

LD_PRELOAD="/usr/local/lib/libjpeg.so" netbeans-6.9.1
```

I use diablo-jdk16 on amd64 with FreeBSD 8.1.

Is anyone else hit by this problem?


----------



## mgp (Oct 21, 2010)

I'm also running FreeBSD-8.1-STABLE on amd64 with diablo-jdk16 and I do _not_ have this problem.


----------



## mgmartin (Oct 22, 2010)

I'm running 9.0-CURRENT on amd64 and I see the splash issue with diablo-jdk.  The LD_PRELOAD fix works for me.

With no LD_PRELOAD set and no pre-existing .netbeans folder, I can accept the license and everything starts up fine.  On subsequent starts, I need to set the LD_PRELOAD as described above.

Launching with /usr/local/openjdk6/bin in the path to grab that runtime ends up with a seg fault.

This was running the platform independent Netbeans 6.9.1 zip download--not the latest ports.


----------

